

Adobe AIR review - boredguy8
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080303-first-look-breathe-in-the-air.html

======
jamesbritt
From the AIR tools page (<http://www.adobe.com/products/air/tools/>)

"Download the software, SDKs, extensions, and frameworks you need to build,
package, and deploy Adobe AIR applications in your preferred development
environment."

Well, that would be Kubuntu.

So let's go ...

<http://get.adobe.com/air/>

"Download the latest version of Adobe AIR

A version of Adobe AIR is not available for this configuration."

At least actual Web apps are really multi-platform.

------
adnam
I went to a conference recently about AIR and it looks quite interesting.
Adobe understands that there is a divide between programmers who make web-
based software and programmers who make desktop software and their idea is to
bring web-programming techniques to the desktop. For example, you could
download an AIR program that gives you a more fluid and responsive front-end
to Amazon.com which pre-caches the parts of the catalogue most interesting to
you. Could be interesting once the runtime is more widely installed.

~~~
adnam
Plus Adobe can't be faulted for the adoption of ECMAScript in AIR and
Flex/Flash.

